# Trachea Collapse.



## Kirstyanneanne (May 22, 2018)

My 12 Year Old Westie has a partially collapsed Trachea which causes a gagging cough a lot of the Time. When not coughing He seems Happy. The Vet tried Anti inflammatories, Steroids and Antibiotics but they did not help-in fact the situation seemed to get worse. I am now trying different things-Herbal cough mixture, olive oil in His dinner etc etc and there seems to be some improvement. The Vet said He would not get well. As long as He is Happy I want to do all I can to keep Him so. If Anybody has any advice I will try it and thank You in Advance. I may well have tried it-Tumeric for example- but other People in much the same situation may have found other things helpful. Thanks Again.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry your going thought this awful time, I have no advise only make the most of the time you have time to have left together and when you need to make a decision make sure it's the right one for your dog not yourself. Fingers crossed you still have a lot more time together.


----------



## Kirstyanneanne (May 22, 2018)

Kirstyanneanne said:


> My 12 Year Old Westie has a partially collapsed Trachea which causes a gagging cough a lot of the Time. When not coughing He seems Happy. The Vet tried Anti inflammatories, Steroids and Antibiotics but they did not help-in fact the situation seemed to get worse. I am now trying different things-Herbal cough mixture, olive oil in His dinner etc etc and there seems to be some improvement. The Vet said He would not get well. As long as He is Happy I want to do all I can to keep Him so. If Anybody has any advice I will try it and thank You in Advance. I may well have tried it-Tumeric for example- but other People in much the same situation may have found other things helpful. Thanks Again.





Happy Paws said:


> Sorry your going thought this awful time, I have no advise only make the most of the time you have time to have left together and when you need to make a decision make sure it's the right one for your dog not yourself. Fingers crossed you still have a lot more time together.





Happy Paws said:


> Sorry your going thought this awful time, I have no advise only make the most of the time you have time to have left together and when you need to make a decision make sure it's the right one for your dog not yourself. Fingers crossed you still have a lot more time together.


Thank You very much indeed for Your comments. I am in the Countryside at the Moment and He does seem better Here than in a City. He was chasing a rabbit this Morning!!!. I have started to give Him tablets with Garlic and Fenugreek and they are certainly helping. I know that onions are poisonous to Dogs but the small amount of garlic in the tablets does seem to be making a difference for the better. My previous Westie was put down when He was 15 Years Old as a result of Cancer. It was terrible for Me but I think a relief for Him.I will never let Bruce suffer.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Glad Bruce enjoyed his day chasing rabbits, it's nice to get out in the fresh air. A small amount of garlic will not do any harm, you buy them for dogs.


----------



## Kirstyanneanne (May 22, 2018)

Happy Paws said:


> Glad Bruce enjoyed his day chasing rabbits, it's nice to get out in the fresh air. A small amount of garlic will not do any harm, you buy them for dogs.


I did get the tablets for Dogs but didn't want to say what they were in case that was advertising. The difference they make is astonishing. The essential oil of garlic is 0.22mg per tablet. I phoned the Seller to confirm the number of tablets that I can give Daily - it has been 2 a Day maximum- and it seems that I can give more if necessary. Up to 4. Does that sound alright to You?. I don't want to poison Bruce and some Days I don't need to give Him any at all. Last Night was a bad Night, so I swithered but did not give Him more than 1 (He had 1 earlier in the Day). Today He seems fine and I haven't given Him any. As a Personal opinion what method of dosage would You think best?.Thank You in Advance.


----------



## Kirstyanneanne (May 22, 2018)

The tablets are 16.0mg Fenugreek and 0.22mg Essential Oil of Garlic and are made in Dorset. Bruce is a West Highland Terrier but I think that Anyone Else whose Dog has a collapsing Trachea would find them beneficial. I am still giving Him 2 tablets a Day on average. Some Days none and the maximum on a "bad" Day has been three. If anyone has any suggestions as to the maximum quantity on a single Day I would really like to hear Your opinion. We are still going for short walkies and He loves chasing rabbits!!!!!!.


----------



## Kirstyanneanne (May 22, 2018)

I read the Article on Frozen Vegetables and having checked that Bruce eats Birds Eye frozen Peas I cannot find the Person who mentioned the possibility of Listeria in "Own Brands" So this comment is in the wrong Place - sorry!!!!!. I Live in Scotland but do buy "Own Brands" on occasions. I will follow the Member who posted the warning if he/She will let Me know who You are. Obvious that I am still a Newbie!.


----------



## Kirstyanneanne (May 22, 2018)

I have found another supplement that is helping Brucie.So along with the Dorwest Garlic and Fenugreek tablets He is taking Pet Wellbeing "throat Gold" from Amazon. The latter does not contain garlic so I don't think that I am overdoing the garlic!!!!!. So Out for another Shortish Walk with My Dog-superb.


----------



## charmarl (Sep 11, 2018)

No advice just want to say sorry you are going through this awful time. I lost my yorkie 7 years ago due to a trachea collapse, he was 15 years old so a good age. He had the hacking cough for a couple of year but it suddenly got worse and tongue was blue, I had to rush him to the emergency vet where the difficult decision was made to pts. I do hope you have a good few year left with your dog and the medication helps prolong his life. I was told collars don't cause this but they certainly don't help. I have never used collars since, I use harnesses.


----------



## Kirstyanneanne (May 22, 2018)

Thank You so very much for Your post. I really appreciate it as You know about trachea collapse and how awful it is. In the Past I went to the Vet and Bruce was always wearing a harness but that was to secure Him in My car. On walkies We just had a collar. Now - of course- He has harnesses. I wish that I had known sooner but I can at least point out to Friends with Dogs, that harnesses really are a good idea. Thank You again.


----------



## charmarl (Sep 11, 2018)

I can't remember how long my dog had the trachea collapse. I know it was a few year though. He coughed regularly especially after barking. My vet was treating him for something different, I believe to get money from the monthly medication that he didn't even need. It was only when I rushed him to the emergency vet that I was told about trachea collapse and there was nothing they could do for him. He was in a lot of distress as it had suddenly got worse, the coughing became constant, couldnt eat his food and his tongue went blue. It is an awful thing to go through, so I know how you feel.

This condition is common in small breeds especially Yorkshire terriers. Although I was told that collars don't cause this I still believe they do play a huge part in it making the condition worse. I just wish I knew about it sooner so I could have used harnesses on my last two yorkies. I now have two 7 year old yorkies and have always used a harness on them since they were pups, hoping to prevent this condition.


----------



## Kirstyanneanne (May 22, 2018)

charmarl said:


> I can't remember how long my dog had the trachea collapse. I know it was a few year though. He coughed regularly especially after barking. My vet was treating him for something different, I believe to get money from the monthly medication that he didn't even need. It was only when I rushed him to the emergency vet that I was told about trachea collapse and there was nothing they could do for him. He was in a lot of distress as it had suddenly got worse, the coughing became constant, couldnt eat his food and his tongue went blue. It is an awful thing to go through, so I know how you feel.
> 
> This condition is common in small breeds especially Yorkshire terriers. Although I was told that collars don't cause this I still believe they do play a huge part in it making the condition worse. I just wish I knew about it sooner so I could have used harnesses on my last two yorkies. I now have two 7 year old yorkies and have always used a harness on them since they were pups, hoping to prevent this condition.


----------



## Kirstyanneanne (May 22, 2018)

I do hope that Your Yorkies have long and Healthy Lives. I think that We All have favourite breeds of Dogs. For Me it is Westies. As a Child My Parents told Me I could choose the Name of Our puppy and I am pleased that They decided against "snowdrop" for a better option!!!. I am following Someone who has a Westie with Westie Lung Disease as I had initially convinced Myself that Bruce had it. Thank You again for Your comments re Trachea Collapse.


----------



## charmarl (Sep 11, 2018)

My first ever dog was a yorkie. I was only around 10 years old. I don't know why we went for a yorkie, the dog was for me so we wanted a small breed. A few years later we got another yorkie and a king Charles spaniel. We had 3 dogs together that have all sadly passed away, two 7 years ago, which was when I got 2 yorkies of my own. I guess it's just because I know the breed having been brought up with them. It's like I have my two other dogs back as they are the same looks wise and personality so I am pleased I went for the same breed again as they've brought me comfort and so much love however I do sometimes wish I had gone for a different breed, a less yappy one 

I love all dogs especially small breeds. I met a beautiful westie on our walk a few weeks ago,he was only a puppy and had lovely soft fluffy coat. 

My dog was poorly a week ago and I had convinced myself it was something serious but all turned out okay. They make you worry don't they.

I now remember my vet was treating my old yorkie for a heart murmur. He was on repeat medication which he didn't need and I was made to believe the coughing was due to his murmur when in fact it was trachea collapse and I'd only got told about it minutes before he was pts at the emergency vet. 

I'm pleased your vet has diagnosed your dog correctly and hope he had many more happy years with you.


----------



## Kirstyanneanne (May 22, 2018)

Brucie is Now taking "Corvental" to help with His Breathing. We were taking Walks that were too Long but We Both enjoyed at the Time. The bad effect of the Walks though was that Brucie coughed all Night.Not good!. We are to work up gradually to 20 Minutes a Day Walk. We Both loved Long Walks so Now We are Both bored. I am not leaving Brucie on His own for any length of Time. Any suggestions as to what We can do-apart from playing with squeaky toys which He likes a lot would be VERY welcome!!!!!. I have a trike which is excellent as We can go Out Together. I need more practise as I am inclined to steer badly and don't want to end up in ditches!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Thank goodness Brucies Heart is still OK. Don't really know why I am writing this. Any thoughts on the Corvental (Small dose) would also be welcome. Thank You.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

You've done so well to keep him going and having a life worth living. 
My dogs like the game where I hide bits of food around the house, and they have to go round sniffing them out and finding them. Or hide the squeaky toy.


----------



## Kirstyanneanne (May 22, 2018)

Burrowzig said:


> You've done so well to keep him going and having a life worth living.
> My dogs like the game where I hide bits of food around the house, and they have to go round sniffing them out and finding them. Or hide the squeaky toy.


I think, OK know, that Brucie will enjoy sniffing out food that He enjoys. I will hide a Prawn Cracker or six after I have posted this!!!. He really likes them and so far they have not done Him any harm. He steals Mine if at all possible. Then the squeaky toys- a matter of priorities I think. Thank You very much indeed for Your reply. And Now to the hiding bit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## Kirstyanneanne (May 22, 2018)

I have found the BEST yet herbal supplement for Brucie. It is "Trachea Support Dog Cough Remedy" by PawHealer Herbs. It is from Amazon (again!) and I have posted a review on the Amazon Site-something I very seldom do. It has almost stopped Brucie from coughing at all and I am no longer giving Him any of the other supplements although I am keeping the Corvental that My Vet gave Me in case of an emergency. This post is especially for Charmarl who has Yorkies and also experience of Tracheal Collapse and wrote such very nice comments a while ago. I hope that Her New Yorkies are still doing very well indeed. I wish that I had tried it Ages ago but I was silly enough to think that a supplement with no reviews would not be good-how wrong I was!!!!!!. It is still Fingers crossed but I am very relieved at the dramatic change for the better.


----------



## Kirstyanneanne (May 22, 2018)

Thank You Rona. In the Past I used collars but Brucie pulled on the lead when He saw Sheep. I know that isn't the cause of Trachea Collapse but it certainly wasn't doing Him any good.He wears harnesses Now!!!!!!!!.


----------



## Kirstyanneanne (May 22, 2018)

I am back!!!!!. I forgot My password but it was easy to change. Brucie is still doing very well indeed on the Trachea Support Dog cough Remedy. My review is on Amazon for the larger size. Actually Brucie is doing brilliantly and I am so pleased and relieved. The cough remedy IS expensive but is definitely worth it so if You have a Dog with Trachea collapse You could give it a go. I am well stocked up but please if this is relevant to You please do not buy all of it !!!!!!!!!!!!.I am looking again at Other Peoples problems with Dogs and will comment if I have a suggestion.


----------



## charmarl (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi Kirsty, I have not been online on here for quite a few months. I think it was Sept when I last posted. 
I am pleased to read Brucie is doing well and you have found something that is working.

It will be 8 years on 9th May that I lost my Yorkie to trachea collapse. I have been thinking of him a lot lately and wondering how your Brucie was doing.


----------



## Kirstyanneanne (May 22, 2018)

charmarl said:


> Hi Kirsty, I have not been online on here for quite a few months. I think it was Sept when I last posted.
> I am pleased to read Brucie is doing well and you have found something that is working.
> 
> It will be 8 years on 9th May that I lost my Yorkie to trachea collapse. I have been thinking of him a lot lately and wondering how your Brucie was doing.


Hello Charmarl. Thank You for posting and I will be thinking of You Tomorrow and what a terrible Time it must have been for Months and Years afterwards. Thankfully Brucie is still doing very well indeed on the Paw Healer Trachea Support Phlegm Heat-a bit of a Mouthful in it's Name!!!!!!!!!. I keep well stocked up.We are going for slightly longer walks Now but I am being very careful not to overdo it. Sometimes I do leave Him to go for Longer Walks and further but I do regard Him as My priority and always will. He gets away with anything Now as I realise how lucky I am that He is still Here. Thank You again and I hope that the 9TH of May is not too upsetting for You.


----------



## charmarl (Sep 11, 2018)

Kirstyanneanne said:


> Hello Charmarl. Thank You for posting and I will be thinking of You Tomorrow and what a terrible Time it must have been for Months and Years afterwards. Thankfully Brucie is still doing very well indeed on the Paw Healer Trachea Support Phlegm Heat-a bit of a Mouthful in it's Name!!!!!!!!!. I keep well stocked up.We are going for slightly longer walks Now but I am being very careful not to overdo it. Sometimes I do leave Him to go for Longer Walks and further but I do regard Him as My priority and always will. He gets away with anything Now as I realise how lucky I am that He is still Here. Thank You again and I hope that the 9TH of May is not too upsetting for You.


Thank you. I've been a bit upset lately, thinking a lot of Maxie. He was such a beautiful dog. He had a good life and lived to the age of 15.

I know what you mean about being lucky to still have Bruicie. I almost lost Charlie in September to suspected poisoning. He had to spend two days at the vet, it was a very upsetting time and such a relief when the vet phoned to say I could pick him up. I never thought I'd see him again. Both Charlie and Marley are spoilt, as were my last 3 dogs. They are like children aren't they.

I'm a bit worried at the moment as I have found Charlie has a loose molar at the very back. I found it on Thursday so booked an appointment at the vet. I have to take him next week. I'm scared because I guess it will be an extraction under anaesthetic.. I've read so many horror stories of dogs passing away on the table or in recovery so it has me worried sick. I remember this feeling about 15 years ago when Maxie had to have a few extractions, he had a heart murmur and got through it but there's always a risk, even with healthy dogs. Charlie and Marley will be 8 in July and although they are still young in themselves and fit, the thought of them going under anaesthetic makes me cry.

Is your Brucie 13 year old now?


----------



## Kirstyanneanne (May 22, 2018)

charmarl said:


> Thank you. I've been a bit upset lately, thinking a lot of Maxie. He was such a beautiful dog. He had a good life and lived to the age of 15.
> 
> I know what you mean about being lucky to still have Bruicie. I almost lost Charlie in September to suspected poisoning. He had to spend two days at the vet, it was a very upsetting time and such a relief when the vet phoned to say I could pick him up. I never thought I'd see him again. Both Charlie and Marley are spoilt, as were my last 3 dogs. They are like children aren't they.
> 
> ...


Brucie is 13 Now. I do understand Your concern about Charlie and the anaesthetic. Anaesthetics can be bad for Us too. Too little and We might wake up- too much and it is Soul destroying. I used to climb a lot but I can't do that Now. But We are not talking about Me We are talking about Our Tremendous Dogs. I so hope that Your Vet is a good and that EVERYTHING will work out fine. Please let Me know how things turn out and I hope that this reply has not made You more worried. I never give platitudes so I can't say don't worry everything will be alright. I can Say though that I wish You all the very best.


----------



## Sideways 853 (May 14, 2019)

Hi everyone 
Our little JRT has just been diagnosed with a collapsed trachea.
The vets had been treating him for bronchitis with various antibiotics and steroids but the cough was not improving 
Iv had to push hard for an X-ray which I was told was clear but then after still no improvement I asked for a referral 
On receipt of the X-ray we found that he has a collapsed trachea and a mass on his lung which is pushing on his windpipe
We are absolutely devastated and grasping at any straws we can, nights are the worse, but he still enjoying a quality of life 
Any help or positive comments would be gratefully received 
Thank you


----------



## Kirstyanneanne (May 22, 2018)

Sideways 853 said:


> Hi everyone
> Our little JRT has just been diagnosed with a collapsed trachea.
> The vets had been treating him for bronchitis with various antibiotics and steroids but the cough was not improving
> Iv had to push hard for an X-ray which I was told was clear but then after still no improvement I asked for a referral
> ...


Hello Sideways 853. Like You I found that Nights were the worst. I give Brucie the Paw healer,Trachea Support Phlegm Heat with His Breakfast and again with His Evening Meal and that has really helped.It is a herbal supplement and comes from the USA so delivery is not that fast BUT IT WORKS. Again like You the Vet had been giving Brucie antibiotics and steroids which hadn't worked and that is what led me on to experimenting until I found this.(on Amazon.co.uk) Also harnesses rather than collars. I can't comment on Your JRT Lung problem as I know nothing about it so I hope that Someone else can advise on that.


----------



## Kirstyanneanne (May 22, 2018)

Kirstyanneanne said:


> Hello Sideways 853. Like You I found that Nights were the worst. I give Brucie the Paw healer,Trachea Support Phlegm Heat with His Breakfast and again with His Evening Meal and that has really helped.It is a herbal supplement and comes from the USA so delivery is not that fast BUT IT WORKS. Again like You the Vet had been giving Brucie antibiotics and steroids which hadn't worked and that is what led me on to experimenting until I found this.(on Amazon.co.uk) Also harnesses rather than collars. I can't comment on Your JRT Lung problem as I know nothing about it so I hope that Someone else can advise on that.


Another suggestion. Paw Healer.com know My internet address and I think They may ship directly to UK which might be a quicker method than buying it through Amazon.


----------



## Kirstyanneanne (May 22, 2018)

Hello again Sideways 853. I am wondering how Your JRT is getting on. Please let Me know.


----------



## CLL (11 mo ago)

Hi,
For anyone searching for medications that might help with collapsing trachea try Lomotil!! I almost lost my (14 year old) dog to severe coughing that wouldn't stop for over a month (day or night), so far the medication has helped significantly and hoping that it continues to!
Best wishes!


----------

